# Property For Sale



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone out there interested in purchasing properties in dubai just drop me an email. I can point potential buyers towards some good investments out there. Be careful what you buy as if end up purchasing the wrong apartment you will struggle to rent it out and also sell later on. 

Contact me on [email protected]

I can organise my colleagues in Dubai to meet you if you want to go there and visit before buying.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW :eek2:


----------

